

Amazon's UI/UX - chintan39

Why dont the Amazon redesign its site.
I took a look at the wayback screen show of amazon from 2007 below
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wayback.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20070403101518&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;<p>I dont see any major changes in design from the current site.<p>Why do they stick to the same 2007ish design when every other company is redesigning for UX?
======
gus_massa
Let’s play “spot the 7 differences”:

1) Old: “Tabs” on top

2) New: “Search box” on top (the old one has a small search box in the bottom)

3) Old: “Browse bar” on left

4) New: Bigger Images with “<” and “>” arrows to rotate them

5) New: “Try prime” link in logo

6) Old: Shop in Amazon stores (Target / Office Depot)

7) New: Big yellow button to “sign in” on bottom (the old one has a link on
bottom “Where's My Stuff?”, and a small link neat the top that is almost
invidsible)

Don’t let the white background fool you. Probably each on of these changes was
A/B tested and they earned a few million dollars with each one of them.

~~~
chintan39
I mean just 4 - 5 Major changes in last 7 Years? Can you check their "Add to
cart" and "Whishlist" buttons.

It all looks so unpolished and old. You have got to admit that it looks oldish
and they can do better at design.

I think they can make more of millions with a redesign.

------
namenotrequired
Why is every other company redesigning for UX when Amazon sticks to the same
2007ish design successfully?

~~~
chintan39
No offense ,but probably Amazon is not brave enough to try something
completely different.

------
roryhughes
It definitely looks and feels quite a bit different now.

~~~
chintan39
Of course it looks different , but too old. Compared to any ecommerce site

